# Did I get banned?



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can't post, can't pm. This probably won't get through either.

Never mind. HST must have enacted a new scrip that I have to allow. Now I need to figure out which one.

Sorry. Delete if necessary


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

More than one member suddenly having problems. Check the "Blue on Gray, Go Away!" thread on Announcements-Support.

Martin


----------

